# Is Anyone Setting Up Backyard BBQ Events Differently?



## thirdeye (Jun 30, 2021)

First off, we're not caterers and we do not charge anything and no money is made.... But a few regular cooks like myself will be helping out two groups that are setting up a friends & family type of BBQ, with maybe 50 people, and a second group (customer appreciation) with the potential of 200 people during the course of the day. *My state has no 'COVID Mandates' in effect, but we're trying to be mindful that 2020 did cause some people to develop new habits regarding food safety.* This might the first event that some guests are attending since the mask mandate was dropped. A lot of guests will be 60+, and there will be a lot of kids as well. Both events will have a buffet line of sorts, (service is from electric roasters) with dedicated meat cutters at the end of the line. Salads and such are in iced bus trays. Beer, water and soda are all self serve from a row of coolers. All cups, plates and utensils are disposable. We all have very safe sanitization habits, but we just want to reduce any doubts that some may have.

On the list of things under consideration to change are;

More port-a-potties
More hand washing stations with sanitizer
Tongs where we did not use tongs before (for example: handling buns, cookies and other desserts.
Wider spacing at the long cafeteria style tables, and more tables than before
More trash cans
Some 5 seat tables so a family can sit together
A couple of extra helpers for the beer coolers and general clean-up


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 30, 2021)

Hand sanitizer inside the Porta Potties.

Servers likely should be masked up even tho there are no mandates.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 30, 2021)

No plans here, but at a local food truck fest last weekend they had portable hand washes with actual water and soap not just sanatizer. Looks like they were probably rented with the porta-potties.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 30, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Hand sanitizer inside the Porta Potties.
> 
> Servers likely should be masked up even tho there are no mandates.


Yep, the PP's come with hand sanitizer.

Service is self-serve from warm roasters but I think the meat cutters will be masked. 



WaterRat said:


> No plans here, but at a local food truck fest last weekend they had portable hand washes with actual water and soap not just sanatizer. Looks like they were probably rented with the porta-potties.


Yes, that is the kind we trying to get.  They have a foot pump and are100% hands free.  The sanitizer will be on a separate table.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 30, 2021)

Unfortunately, you are on the right tack of thinking. I read the other day that the Biden administration is thinking hard about reinstating the whole COVID-19 regs. Because of this new “Delta” variant. Vaccinated or not. Good grief.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 30, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Unfortunately, you are on the right tack of thinking. I read the other day that the Biden administration is thinking hard about reinstating the whole COVID-19 regs. Because of this new “Delta” variant. Vaccinated or not. Good grief.



The unknown for us is how folks have changed their personal habits (or expectations) in the last 15 months.   Our local restaurants have varying requirements for their employees, so that does not give us much of an indicator.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 30, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> The unknown for us is how folks have changed their personal habits (or expectations) in the last 15 months.   Our local restaurants have varying requirements for their employees, so that does not give us much of an indicator.


If I were in the food service today, I would set everything thing up as COVID-19 regs. That way you serve those who still practice and are prepared in case they reinstate the regulations.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 30, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Unfortunately, you are on the right tack of thinking. I read the other day that the Biden administration is thinking hard about reinstating the whole COVID-19 regs. Because of this new “Delta” variant. Vaccinated or not. Good grief.



A statement released today reads _"The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) will not change its guidelines saying fully vaccinated Americans do not have to wear masks in light of the new Delta variant, despite new World Health Organization (WHO) recommendations, but the agency’s director said Wednesday local areas with low vaccination rates should consider imposing their own restrictions." _


----------



## forktender (Jun 30, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> A statement released today reads _"The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) will not change its guidelines saying fully vaccinated Americans do not have to wear masks in light of the new Delta variant, despite new World Health Organization (WHO) recommendations, but the agency’s director said Wednesday local areas with low vaccination rates should consider imposing their own restrictions." _


People out here are sick of being told what to do, I'm betting even if there is a new mandate people are going to tell them to get'ed.


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 30, 2021)

Mask up and follow best common sense to stop/reduce  the spread of the Virus. This delta/indian virus spreads like wild fire. 

Our local buffet restaurant have plastic shields in front of the food to stop anyone coughing sneezing over the whole lot. They have a gap to get your hand in and it works well.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 30, 2021)

It’s hard to give advice because everywhere is different.....for me the potty’s and hand cleaning stations are just a good thing for sanitation no matter what. For that size of groups I would do that and I live in an area with zero restrictions.....it’s pretty much normal....oh and there is NO distancing or table size in airports these days.....lots of crowds.....


----------

